# Large rosewood plank, but what type?



## JohnE (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder if anyone can identify exactly what type of rosewood this old plank is please....I recently acquired it from a retired cabinet maker. He informed me that he had had it lurking at the back of his workshop for decades. It is 82 1/2" in length, between 9 1/8" and 10 1/2" wide, and 2" thick. It weighs 44lb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dogwood!! - Kidding aside- No clue but Nice!!!


----------



## JohnE (Apr 23, 2015)

My somewhat reluctant model, Mr. Hutch, prefers sitting on that side. When asked what the other side was like, he said "rough"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 23, 2015)

Very nice! That would make some sweet bowl blanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Howdy John, welcome to Woodbarter. It would help us a little more if you sand the endgrain to get down to fresh wood. Also don't forget to make an introduction in the introduction sub forum.
Thanks!


----------



## JohnE (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Ripjack. I already sanded down the end grain...see last pic. Can I improve it any?


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks a lot like the Brazilian rosewood I just worked. Dahlbergia nigra I think. If it is, it's listed as endangered on the Cites wood app. 1 and should be worth a dime or two. Gary


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 24, 2015)

Great looking lumber, nonetheless! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea, either Brazillian or Indian rosewood, Like Gary said, if it's Brazilian, a plank that size would be worth a lot of money. Curious to see what Paul says...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like coco more to me. I've seen coco that looked just like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

When you sand Brazil's or or a IRW it has kind of a nice floral smell, that's where the rosewood name came from. On the other hand, coco smells foul IMO..... soo .....how did it smell?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2015)

Funny how rosewoods can smell so different. I was cutting HRB today and it's one of my top 5 wood aromas. It smells like a spice that I can never put my finger on. Then again, it probably reminds me of the mix of incense and free love in a hash house more than spice. Though I know nothing of free love and hash I just read a book about it once. Coco? Smells like a mild version of burnt panther piss. Now THAT I really don't know about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 24, 2015)

Is one side of a red hue, as in picture one and the other side chocolate brown as in picture 3 & 6? "Shisham", _Dalbergia lanceolaria_ commonly has the white speckling in the grain pores. East Indain and Indian rosewood commonly don't. The weight reflects "Shisham" too. Of the 30 or so rosewoods, I still need much more exposure.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 24, 2015)

East Indian rosewood for sure


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 25, 2015)

Based on the numbers provided, the average width is 9, 7/8ths, times length and thickness = 1,629.375 cubic inches. At 44 lbs., this would equivalate to 47.67 lbs per cubic foot. This is at the very bottom of the scale for "East Indian Rosewood". The smell could be a factor. As said before, "East Indian rosewood" gives off a sweet scent when cutting, while "Shirsham" has a dirty, musty smell.

John, when your blessed with a single plank at the size listed, cut an inch or two (up to 5 cm) off the end to eliminate the aged end checks. This will greatly improve your end grain photos. After photographing, apply a thin end sealer if you are putting it back into storage.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd say either cocobolo or Indian rosewood.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2015)

Never heard if Shisham before, but in my browsing, it sounds like it's a small tree which normally yields smaller pieces for carving and turning, if the plank is indeed Shisham, it is a remarkably large timber for the species (observation based on over 10 minutes of intensive internet study)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> (observation based on over 10 minutes of intensive internet study)



I bet we'd be surprised at how many people who present themselves as experts are in that same category. Or maybe we wouldn't!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread when it was posted, but my take is that you need to fine sand the end grain (see my site to understand what I'm talking about ... I understand that you have sanded the end grain but I'm talking about more detail) and/or send me a piece that is at least 1" wide by 3" long by 1/2" thick (and a bit bigger would be better).


----------

